# Enseña Circuitos, Matemáticas y mas con Idroo y Skype



## BKAR (Abr 15, 2013)

aveces cuando estamos estudiando, como yo en la uni...usualmente consultamos a nuestros amigos como se resuelve un problema de matematicas o orientacion para saber como solucioner un esquematico o circuito...
para estos casos lo mejores es orientarles en hoja y papel.

ya que a distancia, que mas se puede hacer?
compartir pantallas con el paint no es adecuado 

entonces la solucion es usar la Pizarra Interartiva Idroo.
la Descarga es gratuita desde la web del autor
y si que ayuda mucho.

ASI TU VES LA PANTALLA:





ASI YO VEO MI PANTALLA:







* http://www.idroo.com/*








Instalar Idroo Paso a Paso: http://www.idroo.com/documentation/getting-started

Como Invitar Amigos: http://www.idroo.com/documentation/inviting-users​




se me ocurrio hacer una entrada respecto a esto, y porque no tambien compartirlo en el foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2013)

aqui esta ,es lo mismo pero para linux 
http://thecoccinella.org/  el proyecto es medio viejo


			
				thecoccinella.org dijo:
			
		

> Communicate with Coccinella
> Coccinella is a free and open-source cross-platform communication tool with a built-in whiteboard for improved collaboration with other people.





			
				traductor dijo:
			
		

> Comunicarse con Coccinella Coccinella es un proyecto de código abierto, multiplataforma herramienta de comunicación con una pizarra incorporada para mejorar la colaboración con otras personas.


una imagen de la pizarra


----------



## BKAR (Abr 16, 2013)

genial!! en linux tmbien tenia su equivalente...
lo que no encuentro es para android, jeje


----------

